# Thermoworks Billows Operation



## pianov (Jan 16, 2021)

I recently purchased a Thermoworks Smoke X2 BBQ Thermometer Alarm. I also purchased their Billows Temperature Control Fan Kit. I tried it out this morning on my smoker. The temperature in the cook chamber (CC) was 215 F and I set the desired high temperature to 250. Reading the instructions, it appears the unit allows a 25 degree swing - or at least that is what the alarms will activate at. Is that the only way to set the CC temp for the billows?

So with the billows set at 250 and the CC at 215, you'd think that the billows would be on full blast continuously in an effort to drive the temperature up. However, it cycled rapidly on and off - I'd say on for a few seconds and then off for about the same length of time. But the temp in the CC kept falling.

I had to just take the darn thing off and do it manually. My smoker is medium size at best - without getting a tape out, it is about 20" front to back, maybe 30 to 36" wide and about 24" tall.

I'm wondering if my Billows is defective. Or maybe somehow I have it hooked up wrong - or set wrong. Anyone have one of these gizmos and can help me out?


----------



## cmayna (Jan 16, 2021)

I was just thinking of getting a billows.     Maybe  contact Thermoworks cust. service?  Hopefully other Billow owners will chime in.


----------



## FFchampMT (Jan 16, 2021)

I have a Billows hooked up to a Signals and here's what I've learned:
Air direction is important, make sure you're blowing at or near your coals.

It needs a pile of fuel to work best, minion is preferable to snake, even at low temps like 160.

It needs a tight chamber to operate effectively. In my WSM I thought slightly cracking the other inlet vents (like 1/16") would help air stay down and across the briquettes, but it doesn't. Mine runs best with other inlets all shut and the top opened about 1/4 of the way.

It is 25 up and down from set temp for range. Mine cycles on/off rapidly while it's in that range, and cycles on longer when it's low. There is a 'lid open' temp trigger that shuts it down for a minute or 2 when it sees a big temp drop, but it's finicky and you can't control it.

All in all I'm happy with it, but in practice the cook temps swing +/- 15 degrees pretty regularly. I've slept overnight on 30 lbs of brisket, so I'd say I trust it.

Edit to add photo: here's a recent run on ribs with a 260 set temp.


----------

